# Blocked P2P Service ?



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi, I'm using Hathway Cable Internet in Bangalore, Indiranagar/HAL 3rd Stage region. For a little over a month now, I am unable to access any sort of P2P applications. All the ports come blocked, the log says something similar to "IPv4 DHT Not ready (broken,0 nodes)", and the application cannot connect to tracker. Tested from multiple computers on my network, over multiple torrents (don't delete this post just because you read "torrent". I cannot even download stuff like Ubuntu, Arch Linux, Black Mesa Source, Urban Terror, etc.)

Yesterday I registered a complaint about it. Today, the tech team called back, and informed me that all bittorent services have been blocked by the order of govt, across all ISPs all over India. 

How true is this ?

Also, suggestions for good ISPs in the above mentioned region?  ( BSNL Telephone Exchange, 80 Feet Road, HAL 2nd Stage, Indira Nagar, Bangalore, Karnataka - Google Maps ).


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 9, 2014)

My ISP and several other ISP's in Hyderabad does not block any P2P services here.

If Govt. of India is blocking all torrents then it should happen everywhere right.I think you better move to ACT in Bangalore buddy. At least they don't block anything.

Alternatives for you: Change to ACT or Use proxy.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 9, 2014)

How do you use proxy for P2P services?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2014)

I did try proxy too. Socks5 proxy (ssh tunneling). But for some reason, only one torrent works on that.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 9, 2014)

Did you try talking to their technical team?


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 9, 2014)

This is exactly the same issue I have been facing with Hathway. I live in GM Palya in Bangalore, and only Airtel and Hathway are available here.

For the last 20 days, I am having a lot of problems with getting torrents to work. I had sent a mail to Hathway asking if P2P was blocked. They replied that they haven't blocked anything. However the problems with torrents continued, and even got worse. A couple of days later they sent a mail again stating there was some issue which the technicians have corrected. 

But I then started getting DHCP failed errors, and had no internet for 4-5 days. After repeated calls, mails and escalations, internet has started to work again, but torrents don't work properly anymore. I don't even feel like arguing with them now.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2014)

[MENTION=5007]DesmondDavid[/MENTION] : the technical team at first told me nothing was blocked from their side. Then I kept telling them that I could't use bittorrent, and they kept telling me that they blocked nothing. Then, I specifically asked him to check if data from ports 6881 : 6889 was being blocked. After that he told me that the gov had blocked bittorent accross all ISPs across India.


----------



## root.king (Sep 9, 2014)

Did you tried tor browser ?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2014)

ffs read the problem before replying -_-


----------

